# How to see all slices?



## kjemison (May 8, 2011)

Hello,

Sorry if this seems simple, but I have googled many different ways trying to find the answer ... no luck. I have a new install of FreeBSD 8.1. 
During the partitioning scheme I created the following:

slice 1 = 25 Gig for operating system and samba
slice 2 = 295 Gig for data

Using the df command I can see all of my partitions on ad4s1:


```
ad4s1a = /
ad4s1f = /tmp
ad4s1d = /usr
ad4s1e = /usr/local
ad4s1g = /var
```

During the partitioning phase, when it asked for the information for ad4s2, I picked "File System" and a mount point of /data

Shouldn't I see the entry in df command when run of:


```
ad4s2a = /data
```
?

My end result is to have the /data partition mount automatically on bootup. I edited the /etc/fstab file and added the line for ad4s2a and mimicked the other existing line entries. This just made the system halt and go into single user mode in which I was able to remove my errant entry.

Thank you for your help.
Kell


----------



## Beeblebrox (May 8, 2011)

Hi and good luck with your new system...

`# df`
will only show mounted slices and will do nothing about the non-mounted ones.  For partition / slice management you need disk geometry.  Use:
`# gpart show`
to see all info about the disk.  For further functionality use *man gpart*.

Of course, a very easy way is to list contents of your /dev folder.  All slices etc will show up as entries there.  So:
`# ls /dev/ad4*`
will show you all recognized slices.
You can also look at the man pages for *glabel* for managing slice labels and adding the slice into fstab by labels (slice names)

Separately, I would advise that you look into ZFS (z file system).  Has many advantages, but you have to follow a slightly different approach to install on ZFS.  Here is the step-by-step for GPT partition table.  If you are not using windows, you do not need an MBR partition; but if you decide to go with GPT you will need to create a 64k bios sector.


----------

